# VLC Plugin - show current song title on source



## betawarz (May 7, 2020)

I have a VLC Playlist source that just has a bunch of songs in a playlist. It'd be awesome if that could show the current song title on the source window.


----------



## Zukov (May 7, 2020)

use TUNA





						Tuna
					

Tuna  Lets you display information about the currently playing song in obs without running a separate program. Currently supports these music sources:  Spotify (All song information (except for song label), including Cover art) MPD (All song...




					obsproject.com


----------

